# Engineer for a day



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife gave me an anniversary gift of being "engineer for the day" at Roaring Camp RR in Felton, CA this Saturday. My ride for the day - Dixiana, a 40 ton Class B Shay built in 1912:










I showed up at 9AM to get her fired up for the first of three runs starting at 11AM. While at the engine house, fireman Tak gets her up to steam using natural gas (it's cheaper than the recycled oil she normally burns), then drops in the boiler a gasoline soaked bundle of rags to get the oil fire started. We added oil to the displacement lubricator, the device at about 2 o'clock below and waited till we got up to 175 psi:










Under the control of Engineer Doug, we roll over to the station to pick up our 5 car train of passenger. Before we start, I got to top off the water at the water tank and pour oil into the runner gear bearing cups. Then, we're off. 

Riding in a Shay is loud, hot, uncomfortable, slow and a ton of fun. The sound is hard to describe, sort of like a hive of bees being boiled in an iron cauldron of water being beaten by large hammers. Here we are on a characteristically sharp turn:










The run up the hill to Bear Mtn has two steep (9-10%) switchbacks we have to traverse. Here you can see the Johnson bar all the way back (between the enginneer's feet) as we push our train up the first switchback:










The photo above also shows the peep hole into the boiler. I was suprised to see our fireman drop a few scoops of sand into the boiler (to help scour out the fire tubes), not mention our empty water bottles, our lunch trash, his cigarette butts, etc. I was also surprised at the container of oatmeal they dropped into the tender tank to help stop up a leak they detected in the steam manifold. Engineer Doug said after the second run, the leak was noticably better:










I got a turn as firemen on the first run, mainly managing the oil feed into the boiler. I also got to adjust the water injectors a few times, but this was pretty confusing. On runs 2 and 3, I got to be the engineer for the last part of the uphill run to Bear Mtn. I was surprised at how little we used the throttle, instead mainly modulating power using the Johnson bar. I also got to use the sander frequently to maintain traction. Here's a view from the enginner's chair - the box at 1 o'clock is the mechanical valve-gear lubricator that clacked away like crazy, the device in front of it is the locomotive brake, the vertical brass handle to the right is the sander:










I'm happy to report no wrecks or fatal accidents occurred on my watch. Here's one last view as we descend over a trestle back in to Roaring Camp. I recommend this program to anyone interested in trains, check out their website for details - http://www.roaringcamp.com/store.html. Thanks to my wife Susan for making it happen!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics and story.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad did it earlier this year and he had a blast! There are certain days where they do have more runs, so be sure to check into that when booking a day. 

But do watch out, it is catchy, he just booked a week trip to Wollstein (Wolsztyn).


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Chris,
I did not know that was posible thanks for the info. I fired on the Georgetown Loop one trip several years ago and it was a blast.
Dan


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Too cool! Great story and pics, especially the cab details.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the writeup, photos and link, Chris. Sounds like it is well worth the money. I've been to Roaring Camp a couple times to ride, but I didn't know they had the Engineer for the Day program. Now I have a good excuse for another trip to Santa Cruz! 
I did a similar, but shorter, program at the museum at Portola, but it was with a diesel switcher. The surprise I remember was how touchy the brakes are as you come to a stop - you'll come to a screeching halt unless you back off on them properly. Same physics as what goes on in your car, but amplified many times due to the tonnage. And that was with just locomotive brakes, no train, on the level. Using train brakes on grades takes the skill requirement to a much higher level.


----------

